# Help me Buy gaming mouse



## Vyom93 (Sep 23, 2012)

Hi,
i want to buy gaming mouse under 1000rs,i will use it on wooden desk.i play BF3,COD MW2,i have listed two  mouse 
Gigabyte gm-m6800
GIGABYTE - PC Peripherals - Mouse - Gaming - GM-M6800
lenovo m6811
Lenovo M6811 USB 2.0 Mouse | Mouse | Flipkart.com 
and there is other mouse 
e blue mazer type r corbar for 795rs is this company good or a china made cheap,but on internet it has good reviews. 
E-Blue Mazer Type-R Corbra Gaming Mouse - Buy Computer Mouse Online on Snapdeal.com
which one is better or any other mouse ??

My Rig:-

Power Supply  : Antec High Current Gamer 620w
Cabinet       : Cooler Master elite 430 
Mother Board   : Asus M4A88T-M-LE
Processor     : AMD Phenom II x4 955BE 3.20GHz
CPU Cooler    : CoolerMaster Hyper 212 EVO
RAM           : G.Skill RipJaws 4GB DDR3-1600  
Graphics Card : Sapphire Ati Radeon HD 6850 1GB DDR5
Hard Drive    : Western Digital Blue Caviar 500-GB
              : Seagate Barracuda 7000.12 500-GB 
Optical drive : Sony DVD Writer
Monitor       : LG Flatron L177WSB
Keyboard      : Logitech Media Keyboard K200
Mouse         : iball Laser Precise Speedster
Headphones    : Zebronics - 3100HMV
Speakers      : iball Wooden Speaker DJ 2610 - 2.1 Channel
UPS           : iball Nirantar 621V UPS


----------



## lumia920 (Sep 23, 2012)

You don't have to provide computer config  for mouse suggestion.


----------



## Vyom93 (Sep 24, 2012)

lumia920 said:


> You don't have to provide computer config  for mouse suggestion.



I know that


----------



## Revolution (Sep 25, 2012)

The new model is Gigabyte M6880 which is better than Lenovo but sadly i could not find anywhere.


----------



## arijitsinha (Sep 25, 2012)

Extend your budget a bit and you can go for Steelseries ,Logitech G Series mouses. They are ideal gaming mouse for FPS.

Check these :-

Logitech Optical Gaming Mouse G400 | Mouse | Flipkart.com

SteelSeries KINZU Optical Mouse | Mouse | Flipkart.com

Logitech G300 Gaming Mouse | Mouse | Flipkart.com


----------



## Vyom93 (Sep 25, 2012)

Revolution said:


> The new model is Gigabyte M6880 which is better than Lenovo but sadly i could not find anywhere.



Is e blue mouse good or i should stay away from it


----------



## rohit32407 (Sep 26, 2012)

Specifically for gaming stick to steelseries, logitech, razer and roccat. there may be more brands but i can assure u about these 4 as i have used products from each of them. Extend your budget a bit and go for either:
1)Razer abyssus- around 1.6-1.7k and a decent choice.
2) Logitech G400- Improved version of legendary Mx518 gaming mouse. I would personally suggest this one even if you have to save and wait for few more days. This will not disappoint you.

Old kinzu is a decent mouse but doesnt have teflon feet and has alot of "single click works as double click" issues being reported. I myself have used it and faced the same issue within 3 months. Then i got it replaced and again after 2-3 months same thing happened. So finally i dumped it and went for xai. Kinzu v2 pro edition is good but expensive. g400 is ur best bet if you can extend your budget.

And please don't use a gaming mouse on a wooden desk. Use it over a decent pad or you will never notice any difference between a regular mouse and a gaming mouse.


----------



## sarthak (Sep 27, 2012)

+1 to Logitech G400. But if you cannot save that much you can also go for Logitech MX518, if you can find it in your city. If still available you can buy it for 1200-1300.


----------



## rider (Sep 27, 2012)

Logitech Optical Gaming Mouse G400 (For PC) Price India, Buy Logitech Mouse Accessories Online - Infibeam.com


----------



## rohit32407 (Sep 27, 2012)

^^+1 to this deal. I don't think you will find a better deal for g400. I am so tempted right now that i might end up buying one myself


----------



## rider (Sep 27, 2012)

rohit32407 said:


> ^^+1 to this deal. I don't think you will find a better deal for g400. I am so tempted right now that i might end up buying one myself


To be honest now I see infibeam as new letsbuy.com. Though its an old site but they are the best prices in many stuffs.


----------



## Revolution (Sep 28, 2012)

Does this reliable like FK ?


----------



## nikku_hot123 (Sep 28, 2012)

If you want g400 hardwire.in/keyboard-mice/301-logitech-g400-optical-mouse.htmlhardwire.in is the best place. Just purchased from it.


----------



## rider (Sep 28, 2012)

Revolution said:


> Does this reliable like FK ?



From my personal view they are not cheaters like FK. Far better than FK anyday.


----------

